# Shoe cabinet hardware



## sanguo (Mar 12, 2011)

I am planning to build a shoe cabinet like







. Can some one tell me where can I buy those shoe racking hardware?

Thanks


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

You could use straight knife hinges like the one on the left. http://woodworker.com/516-straight-knife-hinge-mssu-100-400.asp


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You can also use euro hinges. Mounting plate gets attached to a cross piece which could be a floor to the shoe rack. The bottom of the door protrudes down past the bottom of the shoe holder, and gets bored for the hinges. Works good for hampers too. There needs to be a tip out restraint...like a cable or a small chain. 


















.


----------



## sanguo (Mar 12, 2011)

zlzhao said:


> I am planning to build a shoe cabinet like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually I am looking for something like







. or







Just can not find any US retailers who sell this kind of hardware.


----------



## sykocus (Mar 14, 2015)

I know this thread is over a year old but since this link is the #3 result when you search google for shoe cabinet hinge I thought I would post what I found in case it helps anyone else.

I ordered from here: https://www.hardwaretree.com/proddetail.php?prod=XSC/1

Shipping was reasonable and arrived in Hawaii 3 days later. Which is pretty impressive. It doesn't come with any hardware other than the round plastic pieces that make up the pivot mechanism. Anyway, hopefully this helps someone else down the road.


----------

